# its time for a loader..



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been putting it off for a long time but its time to grow some more and one thing I am in need of is a loader! I have over 1000 hours running larger loaders (644,744, 966, 972) but not much with the smaller machines. I am looking for something that will handle a 14ft pusher without a problem.. 90% of its use will be in the winter and it would surprise me if it gets much over 200 hours a year.. so i would like to buy a older machine.. what size do you all think I need? would something like a case w20 or a deere 544D..
Thanks for any and all opinions.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

My guess for a 14 ft pusher you will need at least 20,000 pound machine with no less than 125 net horsepower. Maybe closer to 150 on the horsepower end. I have a 100 horse 17,000 pound machine and on a wet heavy snow I struggle with a 12 foot pusher, and a long push. Traction usually isn't a problem in a regular snow on the long pushes. I do love my old iron though. I have a 1965 Clark Michigan 125 ADC, and 1969 Cat 922B, and a 1974 Kramer Allrad 312 compact loader. I can't justify spending big money on machines that sit 9 months a year, because I have no use for them in the summer. So I buy old iron, fix them up to make them reliable, and put them to work in the winter.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Komatsu loaders are cheaper to buy than cat or deere . My 1996 Komatsu 250 is a 3 yard machine , big enough for a 14 foot box and small enough for tight spots . Reliable cummins engine , 4 speed trany , excellent hyd. power and if needed parts are easy to get . I think around 1998 they started putting electronics in them so a little harder to fix . My is a smooth running , steering, and strong machine , I would definitely buy another one.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.. anyone else? I am going today to look at a 1971 cat 950 with less than 4k hours, second owned... Any thoughts on this machine? Should push a 14 no problem right?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1745407 said:


> Thanks guys.. anyone else? I am going today to look at a 1971 cat 950 with less than 4k hours, second owned... Any thoughts on this machine? Should push a 14 no problem right?


Is the 4k hours original or 4k on a rebuilt engine? Its very easy to unhook the hour meter.

There is an early 70's 950 at work, it's just used for shoulder spreading after paving has been completed. Nice little machine that could get into tight spots.

If I was looking for an old Cat loader, for me I'd go for a 966C. But often they sell for a high price considering there age.

Dresser loaders can be had for a good price, a nice 530C or 540 can be found for no more than 20k.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1060&Manu=DRESSER&MDLGrp=540

Old Clark Michigan's and Hough's can be found fairly cheap.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Any more thoughts on this 950? It's very clean/tight for it's age. My only concern is a friend who buys/sells a lot of iron told my that the 950 will only be able to push in 1st gear.. said pushing in 2nd would kill the trans?. Any info about this old 950 would be great. 
Thankyou


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you given any thought about leasing for the winter, Tanner use to do that and seemed to work out pretty good from what he said.
I'd give him a buzz.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I talked to a few places and the lowest place wanted 4500 a month... So for three months of rent I could buy this machine..


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't say ether way about the tranny in the 950, but there has been several old Cat 769B rock trucks at work from the late 60's to mid 70's that are still in use today. They had three speed automatic tranny's in them, I would watch operators put them threw severe abuse, one thing about them the shop had never seen a tranny fail in one and there were a couple that were purchased new 40 years ago by the company.

If that 950 is in pretty good shape, good rubber, no major leaks, starts pretty good. For 15K, it's a good deal.

If I had been back to work, I could've found out anything on those old Cat loaders for you from a mechanic who has worked on Cat equipment since the late 60's.

Post some pics of it.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

You can get lucky and find old iron in good shape. Two years ago I bought a 2 yard, 100hp, Fiat-Allis with 2000 original hours and a only one owner. It's probably older than I am but I absolutely love it. It won't win any races but it'll run out of traction before it runs out of horsepower.

The peace of mind that I have now knowing that I've got a machine that can work during a massive storm is worth every penny I paid for it. Before I had it I used to be nervous that I couldn't clear my accounts if we got absolutely dumped on. 

Just keep searching, the right unit is out there.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Cat 45, if you could find any info on these 950's I would love it.. I am really thinking about pulling the trigger!


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Take a look at this site, best place to go online for Heavy Equipment.

http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?7783-what-loader-would-be-best&highlight=950A

I won't see the old fella at work for another 6 or 7 weeks. He's pretty reclusive.

But two things he will tell you is,

1. It's a CAT, it will take it.

2. A thousand dollars won't buy you much at the dealer, Cat parts are very expensive but they can get what you need for an old machine while other old brands such as Hough, Michigan or Terex can be hard to find.

Try calling your local Cat dealer for some information, should be someone there that will be familiar with the old loaders. They may even know some history on the loader your looking at.

Now how big of a pusher did you have in mind for the 950A?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks. It's not a 950a it is a straight 950.. I would like to run a 14 if it can handle it.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just my 2 cents , for 15 thousand I would want a machine a little newer , late 80 s early 90 s.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have no idea where you will find a late 80's, 2+yard machine for 15?? Maybe 30k.. maybe


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just sold my 1994 komatsu 180 2 yd. loader , good condition , 11,800 hrs for 21,000.00. Did not need it anymore . Good deals are out there , don't rush into anything.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

rob_cook2001;1749808 said:


> Thanks. It's not a 950a it is a straight 950.. I would like to run a 14 if it can handle it.


Different people refer to the original 950's as the A model even though they weren't given a letter by Cat, some will also refer to them as a 950C because they are the little brother to the 966C.

The 950 was in production for about 15 years, it replaced the 944 rear steer loader and then the original 950 was replaced by the 950B at the begining of the 1980's. So they had a good production run, and used parts shouldn't be to hard to come by.

Now the one you are looking at, if the hours are indeed acurate, it is priced low for a Cat, check machinery trader to see what a used 70's 950 is selling for, most of them are starting in the low 20's in good shape. There is a 1976 950 advertised near me for 30k.

There are loaders out there in the 15 to 20k range from the late 80's to early 90's.

Here is one near me for example,
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-equipm...20b/558216724?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true






The Dresser is a popular snow machine, they can be purchased fairly cheap but I understand used parts are getting harder to find. The downside of those machines for me is that the cab is on the boom side instead of the engine side, makes it interesting backing up while turning.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A couple Cat 950's from around us, I'm sure you've checked them out.
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/hvo/4266303703.html

http://pueblo.craigslist.org/hvo/4279607043.html

Equipment Trader,
http://www.equipmenttraderonline.co...gory=Loaders|2007484&type=EARTHMOVING|1858042


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I think you do alot of haying right? do you have an ag tractor man enough to put a pusher setup on??


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I do have an ag tractor that I am thinking about setting up for snow. But the problem is it will have the box mounted to the frame so it won't stack very well. I am also worried that it won't turn worth a crap with a full box.. the lot I need the loader on is a pita, all snow must be carried around two 90° corners.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Not sure how this compares in size to what you're looking for but the price seems comparable http://denver.craigslist.org/hvo/4328407887.html


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks in2toys.. that would have been great but he sold it a few hours before I called lol... I think I found one today. It is a little smaller than I want but it's so clean I might snag it up.. it's a 1992 cat 916. 9000 hours but looks like a 3000 hour machine. Original paint, no dings or dents, pins are really tight and it runs out very good.. does anyone know anything about these smaller cats? One of my subs has a cat 436 hoe, how will this machine push compared to that?? Like I said it's smaller than I want for snow but would be perfect for what I want to do with it around the farm. 
Thanks 
Robert


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I drive a cat 966f with a 20' pusher, it's run 24 hours a day when it's snowing,

Did some math last night, we figure it burns 1000 bucks a day in fuel alone, then we started guessing what it cost an. Hour, any ideas what it would go for in a per hour rate?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Large loader like that would be 175-250 an hour for snow work around me.... But no way is it biting $1000 a day in fuel. I use to run a cat 966f series II making compost. If I worked her hard all day (10 hours) it would burn less than 70gal. So no way your using $1000 a day in fuel, well maybe if your in England lol


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like a good small loader. I think the 916 was only made for 4 years so not sure about parts. I think they are around 85 hp so pusher would be smaller. Good luck in your search.Thumbs Up


----------

